# Leaf identification



## Rtolley (Jun 18, 2014)

Does anyone know what these leaves are called? They grow on the grounds in the bush. They're an odd heart-ish shaped leaf with a long stem. Inside the stem is a white stringy fibre (usually visible when you pick them). When you peel the fibre out it rips all the way up and it has a spearmint taste. I've been eating these since I was young. Any ideas as to what they're called ?!















Ryley


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A picture of the whole plant would help.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's a violet.
Totally non-harmful in any way and lovely in the spring.
You can make violet jelly and just the violet 'tea' that you use for the jelly is delicious!


----------



## Rtolley (Jun 18, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> A picture of the whole plant would help.



The whole plant is the leaf! It's a really odd plant. Fairly long stem on them! 


Ryley


----------



## Rtolley (Jun 18, 2014)

chickenista said:


> It's a violet.
> Totally non-harmful in any way and lovely in the spring.
> You can make violet jelly and just the violet 'tea' that you use for the jelly is delicious!



Really? A violet? That's so weird! How do you make the tea? 


Ryley


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

See here for more info: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/plant-tree-identification/514482-violet.html

They are a wonderful ground cover


----------



## Rtolley (Jun 18, 2014)

WildernesFamily said:


> See here for more info: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/plant-tree-identification/514482-violet.html
> 
> They are a wonderful ground cover



Thank you!! Gorgeous! And delicious! 


Ryley


----------

